# V70.3 or v70.0



## SLA*72 (Mar 22, 2013)

What is anyone's experience with these codes in regards to CDL physicals? The CDL paperwork is quite exhaustive but if the patient presents for CDL/Annual exam and then it's coded would one code V70.3 and V70.0 or one or the other. Any links to help me with this would be appreciated. 
Stephanie


----------



## Biller385 (Mar 22, 2013)

It is V70.3. Google ICD9 code for CDL physical and the answer is V70.3.  Hope this helps.

Cathy


----------



## SLA*72 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am looking for a Coding Clinic reference or another credible source. The issue is that some patients come in for annual and cdl at same time and because in the HPI/CC the provider documents the CDL paperwork/physical is the reason patient presented it would be coded with V70.3 as this is driver's, as you have found. I agree. The insurance companies; however, do not accept that code as a preventative one; therefore, many will not cover this for the patients who have insurance. We all know that we do not code for payement ever...we code what it documented. I just want more information on a situation where both a comprehensive preventative exam is done and paperwork is filled out for CDL.  It is complex because then the provider willl question the coding of this and because, actually, the CDL is so exhaustive, provider feels it was a full comprehensive preventative examination, patient complains and then the billier/coder is left to answer the question as to why this was billed as other administrative examination with the V70.3. I am hoping that someone has some experience in their daily coding duties with this. And any insight on how it is handled in the practice that you work for? Thanks, Cathy, I welcome all info. I appreciate it.


----------

